# Unitronic Waterfest Summer Sale!



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce its Annual Waterfest Summer Sale, starting July 3, extending through August 3, 2014! Going on its 20th year, Waterfest is back; BIGGER and BETTER than ever for 2014. With Unitronic as a Main Event Sponsor, this year is sure to be even more insane than ever before.

Unitronic’s Summer Sale Promotions can be found below. Make sure to Pre-Register to take advantage of the increased savings if you are attending Waterfest!

• $100 OFF on NEW Unitronic Performance Software installations + *One FREE single-day General Admission Ticket for Waterfest 20*
when you Pre-Register for your flash at Waterfest. Pre-Registration will run from July 3 through July 18, 2014. (Not applicable on Upgrades)

• $50 OFF on NEW Unitronic Performance Software installations, available at Waterfest or worldwide through Unitronic’s Authorized Dealer Network from July 3 through August 3, 2014. (Not applicable on Upgrades)

• Up to 20% OFF on select Unitronic Performance Hardware, available at Waterfest or worldwide through Unitronic’s Authorized Dealer Network.

Be sure to Pre-Register here for your Unitronic Performance Software Flash to receive the FULL $100 discount and one FREE single day General Admission ticket for Waterfest 20. Pre-Registration ends Friday, July 18, 2014 at 8:00PM Eastern Standard Time (EST).

To find a Unitronic Authorized Dealer in your area, please visit our Dealer Locator.

*General Admission Tickets are courtesy of Unitronic, valid for ONE person’s General Admission only, and will be issued for the day that you choose to visit Unitronic for your Performance Software Flash. All Waterfest General Admission tickets are one-time use only. Unitronic will send your General Admission Ticket via email to the email used to Pre-Register. You MUST bring your ticket to the event/admission gate for entry into Waterfest.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Take advantage of the savings! Only 5 days left to save $100 for NEW Unitronic Performance Software installation + One FREE single-day General Admission Ticket for Waterfest 20 when you Pre-Register your flash. Pre-Register here!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask . Summer Sale ends August 3rd!


----------

